# Rear light for seat stay mounting



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2017)

Anyone recommend me a decent, as in bright in daylight, rear light that includes fittings that allow it to be mounted on the seat stay NOT the seat post, please?


----------



## Cycleops (12 Jun 2017)

How about this: https://www.decathlon.co.uk/vioo-100-led-rear-bike-light-yellow-id_8327967.html
Cheap and bright. Fits on stay.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2017)

Hmmm. Designed, I fear, to be mounted horizontally. On a seat stay it would be pointing at the sky.


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2017)

Look at the Smart Lunar range, they go on a seat stay

E.g. The R2. Bright, enough for daytime, don't know (only use lights dusk on)


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2017)

The Moon lights come with fittings which will do that and if not they have a load of spare fittings. The standard RB20 fits on the rear stay of my audax bike. So something like the Comet, which Aldi sold a copy of or a downgraded version, will fit on a seat stay (or front fork) and is bright enough for daylight running. Planet X do a copy too.


----------



## GJT (12 Jun 2017)

I use one of these, but got it from Planet X for around £17 in sale a while back.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/knog-blinder-mob-v-kid-grid-rear-light/


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> Look at the Smart Lunar range, they go on a seat stay
> 
> E.g. The R2. Bright, enough for daytime, don't know (only use lights dusk on)


Are the current Smarts any more reliable and or waterproof than they were four years ago?


----------



## vickster (12 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Are the current Smarts any more reliable and or waterproof than they were four years ago?


I've not had a problem, but I avoid riding in the rain especially in the dark 

@jefmcg uses Smart rear lights in worse weather than me


----------



## Flying Dodo (12 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Are the current Smarts any more reliable and or waterproof than they were four years ago?


Never had a problem with R2s, and I've got one mounted on a seat stay. Planet X do a similar one for £4.99. Although that says seat post, they also provide a smaller seat stay band, or if you've got an existing Smart one, use that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jun 2017)

GJT said:


> I use one of these, but got it from Planet X for around £17 in sale a while back.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/knog-blinder-mob-v-kid-grid-rear-light/


Looks like it's a seatpost light unless I want to light up the sky?


----------



## GJT (12 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Looks like it's a seatpost light unless I want to light up the sky?


Yeah, I know what you mean, but I still think it's ok. Pics below show my old Blinder 4 in same position.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (12 Jun 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Anyone recommend me a decent, as in bright in daylight, rear light that includes fittings that allow it to be mounted on the seat stay NOT the seat post, please?



Check Aldi to see if they have any of their cob lights in, they're great and have a selection of mounts, all of which have angle adjustment.


----------



## Sharky (13 Jun 2017)

Have a look at the Cateye range.

This one from Halfords, so you can inspect before you buy:-
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-lights/bike-lights/cateye-tl-ld610-rear-bike-light-black

Not sure if all of their brackets are the same, but I've had similar to this one, mounted on my seat stays.


----------



## cyberknight (13 Jun 2017)

http://road.cc/content/review/179190-fibre-flare-cyclops


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2017)

cyberknight said:


> http://road.cc/content/review/179190-fibre-flare-cyclops


was getting all enthused until I read the burn time....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Jun 2017)

Three lbs visited at lunchtime today. Only one had a seat stay fitting lamp. And that lamp is a pos. This is why lbs's hereabouts are dying.

Lezyne Micro Drive will just fit beneath the Ortleib saddle bag, and a Lezyne Femto will fit, below it, under the seat post collar. Twill have to do.

This is the price you pay for riding old school style-ee with not a lot of seatpost showing.


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2017)

Does the saddle bag not have a loop for light mounting? Again, Smart lights fit well like this


----------



## GrumpyGregry (14 Jun 2017)

vickster said:


> Does the saddle bag not have a loop for light mounting? Again, Smart lights fit well like this


It does, on the underside, and I can't abide lights that flap and flop about.


----------



## andrew_s (23 Jun 2017)

Sharky said:


> Have a look at the Cateye range.
> 
> This one from Halfords, so you can inspect before you buy:-
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bike-lights/bike-lights/cateye-tl-ld610-rear-bike-light-black
> ...


For most bikes those Cateyes aren't too good on the seatstay.
The bracket isn't long enough, so the bottom end of the light hitting the seatstay prevents the light from being aimed straight backwards, leaving it angled upwards. They are also very directional, so whilst they look very bright to someone standing a few feet behind the bile (or a closely following rider), they are much dimmer than they ought to be when viewed from 50 or 100 m back down the road.

I'd go for one of the Moon Comets (or imitations thereof) mentioned above.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2017)

In the end those nice Germans came up with the fix. Sigma Hiro rear from Rose bikes. Fits seat posts and seat stays, doesn't look like a warthog, doesn't attempt a pre-emptive strike in the rear lamp power wars, only oddity is it uses N size batteries. Can be mounted upside down on the top end of the seat tube making it visible under my Ortlieb saddlebag. Sorted.
.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 Jul 2017)

Here it is on someone's seat post to give you a sense of size.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2017)

All the rage when I was a kid....


----------



## rd83 (29 Sep 2017)

Just picked up one of these for the seat stay
https://www.aldi.co.uk/high-performance-bike-lights-rear/p/080231184023401


----------

